# Cadpat chest rigs



## imacoy (13 Mar 2004)

I‘m starting to see chest rigs in cadpat.  AIs there an official or semi-official CF chest rig, or are all of these commercial?

Does anyone have a photo they can post or linkto direct me to for an official cadpat rig?

Is it common today for CF to wearchest rigs in the field -- either official or commerical?


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Mar 2004)

Go to eaby, and search for ‘cadpat‘, as there is tonnes of stuff on there.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Slim (13 Mar 2004)

Seal action gear and rogue DSI, both Canadian companies, carry the LBV in cadpat. Their web sites are excellent.

 http://www.auroralites.com/roguedsi.asp 

 http://www.sealsactiongear.com/


----------



## jbeach95 (13 Mar 2004)

Canadian Peacekeeper sells CADPAT chest rigs (but not the vests yet).

 http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5015


----------



## Slim (13 Mar 2004)

> Originally posted by Beach:
> [qb] Canadian Peacekeeper sells CADPAT chest rigs (but not the vests yet).
> 
> http://www.wheelersonline.com/detail.asp?product_id=5015  [/qb]


No comparison to an LBV. It kind of reminds me of the C2 bra that the gunners used to have to wear.


----------



## imacoy (13 Mar 2004)

Good leads.

Do the CF have an "issue" chest rig, or just the LBV vest?


----------



## Phillman (14 Mar 2004)

Yes they do. Not everyone has them, or will get them for a while.


----------



## slickguy1986 (17 Mar 2004)

http://www.dropzonetactical.com  - call and talk to Brian Kroon.


----------



## pappy (27 Sep 2004)

are these the chest rigs your thinking of?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (27 Sep 2004)

Are those pieces of Pac. Safety Gear that I've seen modular in the sense that they use zippers to attach the pouches?

I'm suprised they're not using MOLLE/PALS with the Malice clip for attachment of pouches.

Interesting though.  Good job Pappy for digging up those pics!


----------



## Bomber (27 Sep 2004)

go to www.diemaco.com and check in the photos section if they are still there, you will see two guys wearing Cadpat chest rigs on the range in Pet.  These were made up in cadpat from the British 95 pattern chest rig.  a fantastic piece of kit to wear, and allows easy entry to vehicles, especially if you are not far from a vehicle, but still need something to carry ammo.  We sometimes wear them when recording the gun, or working around it.  It can't replace the webbing unless you carry a camel back, but it holds more mags and makes life a crap load more comfortable, especially if you try to wear a ruck with it, or a radio for that matter.


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Sep 2004)

The chest rig on this photo is not made with the real CADPAT, its a commercial copy.


----------



## D-n-A (27 Sep 2004)

Bomber, is this the picture you referred to?
http://www.diemaco.com/gallery/dpg-2rcaguys.jpg


When did the chest rigs start being issued out and who's entitled to them?


----------



## Bomber (27 Sep 2004)

Yeah, not the real stuff, but other than colour it is the same as the one a buddy got in England from the "soldier 95" line of kit.  Just a caution to anyone buying stuff from Ebay, even when stuff is guaranteed real CADPAT, don't always trust them.  I had no problems wearing that rig, as it never went overseas, and i have never been confronted by any type of IR detecting device.  Like I said, wearing it around the gun platform keeps my maps and ammo close at hand.  It also can go with the webbing or be dumped on the truck with two fast-ex buckles being popped.  The rig is very light, and even when loaded doesn't make a noticeable difference when being worn.  I would not take this overseas, for the same reason that everyone else describes, mainly that if it crapped out, I would be up that creek without a paddle.  This was just one of those look cool things that I spent some cash on and have enjoyed ever since.  I was disappointed that it was in FAKEPAT, but the colours are near enough that I don't cry.  I believe this happened to someone else in TO that bought a vest from Seals action Gear.  Like i said before, my fleece toque fell apart the first time I put it on my head, but at least they sold me real CADPAT fleece.


----------



## soldiers301 (27 Sep 2004)

Posted on: Today at 17:03:35Posted by: Combat_Cook  
Insert Quote
Bomber, is this the picture you referred to?
http://www.diemaco.com/gallery/dpg-2rcaguys.jpg


When did the chest rigs start being issued out and who's entitled to them? 



No contract was awarded for a issue chest rig, and no project in the  «Clothe The Soldier » Program talk about a chest rig.


----------



## pappy (28 Sep 2004)

I've never seen these outside the photos a friend sent me.  So I have no comparasion to AR CADPAT as to coloration, etc.  But I have seen pics and he told me some details.  He also sent some pics of a Tactical / Patrol vest that has the same sort of modular zip off pockets, I believe, but don't hold me to it, but the two said pouches are modular, and come in two styles, sort of a standard Mag pouch and another more for SAW or even H&K MP5 mags (Elastic loops inside to hold the MP-5 mags.  

Yes Matt, upzip the removeable pouches and below are MOLLE type attactment points built into the vest body.

Don't know if real CADPAT or not....  But isn't Pacific Safety Products the makers / Goverment contractor for CAF Kevlar vests in CADPAT, Possible these are real CADPAT.
Thier site does make a small reference to a product number for the Tactical Patrol vest the made it seem it was designed to work / complament the CAF Kevlar vest, maybe just marketing, since nowhere on thier site is a vest of this product number, maybe the stealth page.  Could just be some custom work done for some trials, or who know what.

Send me some Thermal Vision devices I'll check hehehe just kidding....  But who knows, but since you guys are the ones in the CAF you'd all be the best judge.  I was just passed along the pics for "informational purposes", the skinny I got, and who knows might be BS (more then likely), it that these are Issue for the JTF-2 boys in the dry places in the world, but more then likely as one member said, more likely private purchase to fiil a need.  Not gonna say I know squat about JTF-2 since I never have and never likely will ever serve or even see them and live to tell about it.

But I have heard the US Rangers have special Kit, incuding chest rigs that are goverment Issue and for thier use only, well at least the ones tabbed and scrolled and working in the regiments, not just the ones that pass Ranger School.

So whos knows maybe the Canadian goverment takes good care of the boys in JTF-2, god knows all the work they did to get there and do to stay there they deserve a bit of extra comfort.

But I agree with comments about chest rigs in general being good for vehical dutys for quick ammo and accessability in and out of such, but for a ground pounder alone a simple chest rig is truely packing light.


----------



## Firepower (28 Sep 2004)

Well if you google "PSP 7120"(the vest mentioned in the PSP site) an go to images you can see images to the vest model number on tacticalshop.com. It looks exactly like the Tac-Vest only in OD.



I do not know if that is a real picture of the vest or what, but I do know that the website is not to be trusted at all if you plan on making purchases, several links make mention of sending money to them an never receiving products or emails back.


----------



## pappy (28 Sep 2004)

good search Firepower!

lots of shady sites on the net. I hate buying anything I can't get my hands on first, my ex-gf's will confrim that....

I have no need for chest rigs these days, they get nervous at my engineering firm when I show up in web gear and rifle, although that one year I did get a nice rasie and a few days off afterwards.

But my friend wanted to know what I chould dig up on them, and this solves the issue Thanks!

 :-\ guess I'll tell him to check Google first next time. Or check myself before I waste bandwidth.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Bomber (28 Sep 2004)

soldiers301, there is no entitlement to that item as it is not in the system, nore will it ever likely be.  I bought it online.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## soldiers301 (28 Sep 2004)

No problem Bomber !

pappy, the photo that you post are made with the real CADPAT Fabric, ive talk about the photo on the Diemaco website that bomber post.


----------



## D-n-A (28 Sep 2004)

pappy said:
			
		

> But I have heard the US Rangers have special Kit, incuding chest rigs that are goverment Issue and for thier use only, well at least the ones tabbed and scrolled and working in the regiments, not just the ones that pass Ranger School.



The Ranger R.A.C.K.
http://www.specialoperations.com/Equipment/Features/Ranger_Rack/Default.html


----------

